# Should I Try Heavy Rain?



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2014)

So I remember a lot of people hating on the game when it came out and then a lot of other people saying the first group of people were wrong. I myself never paid attention to the whole thing but for reasons I have no idea, the urge to give it a shot just came over me. I know it's apparently a very plot-heavy game and that is kinda what I like in my games, even if I'm mostly a fan of RPGs. I also know nothing of this game's plot since I paid no attention to it when it was new and talked about a lot.

What did people here think of it?


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2014)

I was going to ask if you had a problem with gratuitous sexism but seeing your sig, probably not, so sure.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2014)

To clarify, I'm equal opportunity with my sexism. It's just that I haven't found a sexy enough GIF of Shawn Michaels wiggling all over the place. If I do, I'd be glad to put that in my sig instead.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (May 29, 2014)

No, games made by David Cage are garbage.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2014)

QTE QTE QTE
There is your answer.


----------



## Ziko (May 29, 2014)

I'd try it. It's a bit slow at the beginning, but really picks up towards the end!
Great movie- ehh, game!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2014)

> Discussing "game over" scenarios, he said, "It's like creating an artificial loop saying, 'You didn't play the game the way I wanted you to play, so now you're punished and you're going to come back and play it again until you do what I want you to do.'"
> 
> He continued, "In an action game, I can get that - why not? It's all about skills. But in a story-driven experience it doesn't make any sense."



That's a quote from David Cage. It's actually a very intriguing point-of-view. In the quote he was talking about Beyond: Two Souls and not this game but it seems the same general philosophy applies.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 29, 2014)

Shouldn't this be in a movie section or something?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2014)

It's a hilarious interactive movie with pretense of engaging drama with a twist that's really doesn't make sense considering the way you played it. That and giant glaring plotholes that only exist because they decided to cut the paranormal aspect of the story really late in development yet couldn't be assed to cut earlier scenes of the game.

It's good for a few laughs and some scenes are actually well enough made to make you interested so why not? I didn't pay shit for it anyway.

Heavy Rain is bad good, Beyond: Two Souls is just bad bad though. If you actually want a good game made by David Cage, just play Omikron: The Nomad Soul which really is the only game he ever made.


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2014)

Beyond Two Souls is trash. 

Heavy Rain is perfectly fine.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2014)

I don't got no Dreamcast. Sega isn't allowed under my roof.


Seriously though, I guess I'll try HR and see if I'm motivated to play his other games. Not sure how I'll feel about Indigo Prophecy though. You fight the Internet apparently?


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2014)

krory said:


> I was going to ask if you had a problem with gratuitous sexism but seeing your sig, probably not, so sure.


heh         heh


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Beyond Two Souls is trash.
> 
> Heavy Rain is perfectly fine.



I'm very surprised to hear you enjoyed this game, to be honest. 

If I'm remembering right, back during one of the MGS debates we all had a couple years ago, you were part of a group that was all about "Games Should Be Games." Your entire critique of MGS2 was that it was far too cinematic and did not make use of its platform to tell its story and therefore it was shit. You and the others were all on about how games have to be more about games if they want to be taken seriously as an art form and stop trying to be movies.

HR sounds like the exact kind of thing you'd hate. In fact, having done a bit of research on boards and stuff the passed day, I see a very similarity between the insults directed at Cage to the ones hurled at Kojima - namely that they are shitty at everything and only make these "games" because they couldn't make real movies.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't got no Dreamcast. Sega isn't allowed under my roof.



PC version, dude. 

Indigo Prophecy goes like this. Another interactive movie of which the Investigation/Murder Mystery sequences of the beginning of the game are fucking great and then everything after that which is like 90% of the game is hilariously fucking terrible. And the American version is censored because sex is immoral.

Maybe you're seeing a pattern here but the thing about David Cage is that he peaked with his first game (And not just because David Bowie both cameos and worked on music for it) and produced only garbage afterwards.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 29, 2014)

Indigo Prophecy's only good thing: The scene where the Apartment attacks the MC.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2014)

Video games are a failure of the game designer.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2014)

People really took what he said out of context.  I posted the quote earlier where he just explained that game overs in these types of games are kinda dumb. Like, think of FMV PC games back in the day such as Phantasmagoria where you could get a game over for really arbitrary reasons you had no way of knowing about.


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm very surprised to hear you enjoyed this game, to be honest.
> 
> If I'm remembering right, back during one of the MGS debates we all had a couple years ago, you were part of a group that was all about "Games Should Be Games." Your entire critique of MGS2 was that it was far too cinematic and did not make use of its platform to tell its story and therefore it was shit. You and the others were all on about how games have to be more about games if they want to be taken seriously as an art form and stop trying to be movies.
> 
> HR sounds like the exact kind of thing you'd hate. In fact, having done a bit of research on boards and stuff the passed day, I see a very similarity between the insults directed at Cage to the ones hurled at Kojima - namely that they are shitty at everything and only make these "games" because they couldn't make real movies.



A very good question.  

First, while I think Heavy Rain is a good game, it is far from a favorite. 

Second, it all really comes down to the style of game. 

The worst of MGS series is a few spurts of gamplay and then putting the controller down and watching Hideo vomit up the nonsense he calls "plot". It is an interactive movie in all the worst ways. 

Heavy Rain, in spite of its reputation, rarely ever gives you a moment to put down the controller. The gameplay is very QTE heavy, but the QTE is so cleverly set up and engaging that it barely registers as a problem. The animation, writing, direction as far as camera angles goes and character design is what gives it the movie stigma. It is an interactive movie in all of the positive ways the title could be applied.

My liking Heavy Rain is not an endorsement of David Cage and his mission statement. I do think though that there is room enough in the industry for what he does. *shrugs*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2014)

I saw all three of the "sadness trilogy" and HR is probably the most tolerable. Which isn't saying much. Its just that as far as the overall whole its consistent. Unlike INDIGO PROPHECY which just says fuck it at the last leg of the game. And BTS is such garbage of a story that I couldn't give a darn about anyone.

David Cage shouldn't be holding a pen at all. His games reek of pretentiousness and trying really hard to be something its not.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2014)

Furious George said:


> A very good question.
> 
> First, while I think Heavy Rain is a good game, it is far from a favorite.
> 
> ...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2014)

I cannot understand how can one complain about MGS being too cinematic while saying that HR is good, thats quite contradictory  in itself in my opinion.

Also, QTE is the only reason why heavy rain is not just a movie,i wouldnt call it clever rather  a necessity to allow the players interact with the "game".


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2014)

This gif always confuses me.  

Do you agree with me or not.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 29, 2014)

Just watch it on Youtube .


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2014)

I do agree.. George


----------



## Jon Snow (May 29, 2014)

The following might be a spoiler if you pull the right ideas from reading it, meaning you attempt to figure it out lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



The problem with HR is that it does shit to confuse the player

some of the shit just doesnt make sense


----------



## Kaitou (May 29, 2014)

Simple. You like QTEs? Yes.

Then definitely.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2014)

Well I did like Resident Evil 4.












That song is amazing. It really is a shame the composer of this game passed away....

It's also a shame the "Original Soundtrack" does what far too many game OSTs do and leaves out A TON of music. I looked it up on iTunes and it's missing a lot. I found a Gamerip with all the music in case I want it but I feel kinda like I should still buy the OST just in memory of this composer. It's not like it's really expensive or anything.


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2014)

Heavy rain is fine if you don't dwell too much on the glaring plotholes


as for beyond 2 souls, don't touch it. that "failure of the game designer" schtick only works if the project has a good writer at the helm which cage isn't. there are times where the story will progress to a more or less favorable outcome without any input on the player's part mitigating their role and the experience. not to mention the issue of consistency _(eg. in the homeless chapter jodie gets muscled by a rapist and needs aiden's help to get him off, later that evening she's able to solo a few punks picking on her friend without aiden's aid)_. 

there's no clear limitation with aiden's abilities as a ghost and doubled with the consistency i mentioned earlier he can come off as a deus ex machina. lastly you have the anachronic order of the story which just seems to be there for the sake of being there. once again referencing the homeless scene where an emotional moment could've had more impact than it had if the player was allowed to grow up with jodie and aiden


that's my take, but yeah...go have some fun with heavy rain


----------



## Lishenron (May 30, 2014)

? said:


> Heavy rain is fine if you don't dwell too much on the glaring plotholes


This. I enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 31, 2014)

Well it's a good thing I played the demo. I learned a very valuable piece of information - namely that I can't even beat the demo right now, let alone the main game. The problem is I have a cheapo third party controller I got off ebay and it's wired. Now I have shitty eyesight so I don't need a wireless controller because I always play close to my TV. HOWEVER it seems like HR requires a wireless controller in order to register you are waving the remote up and down.

So....sigh, I'll have to fork out like $30 or something for that.

Kinda worried about these QTEs too on account of the aforementioned bad eyesight but it seems like there's even an Easy difficulty setting so I am going to say "I only play video games occasionally" even though I play them all the time.


----------



## Maycara (May 31, 2014)

I would play it for sure. It is one of my fav games of all time. Pretty amazing game. I don't get the hate. There is the one glaring plot hole, but the choices the game made me make and the reactions it struck from within me was worth it. 

I highly recommend it!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 1, 2014)

David Cage is a:
racist
sexist
failed filmmaker
narcissist
talentless hack
the spawn of Satan buttfucking Hitler

Oh and did I mention he ran over my dog then backed up his car so he ran over him again then got out of the car to piss on my dog's mangled corpse?

I have spent the last few days scouring the internet and I know it's my own fault for still being "shocked" by this but the sheer vitrol directed at him is sickening. 

Yes, Cage is the failure! It can't be you, Random Internet Whiner, that is the failure, oh no. You are a great success, posting your insignificant thoughts on an Internet forum in your underwear. I'm sure Cage is the failure what with his receiving the Legion of Honor and having one of the most highly rated games of the last console generation and being famous and rich. 

I think the YouTube comment I found sums up the genral BAAAWWWWW anti-David Cage community: "he's a dickhead and he gets to hang out with Ellen Page all day."

Yep, he sure does you jealous nitwit. Don't worry though, I'm sure it's Cage who is the total failure and not you. That's why everyone will mourn your death when you are lying ass-up in your grave. Oh wait, no one will give a darn because nobody knows who the hell you are. I wonder who will be more mourned and discussed about when they are gone, David Cage or Internet Whiner #586651?

The Internet really rewards people trying to justify how meaningless their lives are.

I got no problem with people hating games...I like plenty of unpopular games. But internet tough guys are fixated on hating a person they know nothing about and that really irks me.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2014)

You know, rather than doing all this... why not just fucking play the thing and find out yourself?

You asked folks to validate how HR is, not give commentary on the guy behind it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 1, 2014)

Well it started with me just checking on various reviews of Heavy Rain. But believe me, David Cage is a buzzword in the Internet community. You will not see a lot of discussion of the games on boards like this without Cage being brought up. With Beyond being somewhat more recent too, there were a lot of comparisons between the two games since Cage wrote them both and thus his name got brought up even more. 

Finally out of curiosity I just decided to look up stuff on him. He seems like a nice enough guy.

Also I do plan to play the game...when I have money. I get paid Tuesday so first I'll be doing is  buying a copy of HR Director's Cut and a new PS3 controller with that stupid motion sensor stuff. Basically this topic and all my review hunting has just been a way to entertain myself until i can get the game proper.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2014)

Internet aside, this is less of a question of genre and more of a question about quality. David Cage did subpar games most of his career but he thinks he's someone that people should listen to when it comes to broad statements about video game development. It was referenced in this thread already but his "'Game overs' are a failure of game design" statement is absolutely fucking stupid.

If I want to play Interactive movie games, I'd much rather play  Dragon's Lair or Asura's Wrath or Phantasmagoria or Tex Murphy or the dozens upon dozens of  campy as fuck FMV games that exploded during the 90s. 

Interactive movies have always been around, dude. David Cage just thinks that he's hot shit because of sales numbers when he's seriously one of the worst directors of the genre.

I'm kinda puzzled as to why you've decided to become his Knight in shining armor. Yes, the internet overreacts in its hate. Also, the sky is blue.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 2, 2014)

Did you make a game that made over a $100 million dollars? No, but David Cage did. I think the guy who made something that earned over twice its budget back might know a thing or two. I'd certainly listen to him over, say, people on the Internet.

It's not about being a knight, it's about being realistic. How do people on the internet with absolutely no video game knowledge whatsoever have the right to say "this is how games should be" more than a guy who is a legitimate success in the video game industry? Why do you get to say "he can't say shit" whileyou still get to say whatever you want?  

Also Phantasmagoria is ridiculously bad.  Like there is no arguing that it's terrible. The acting, the writing, the music, the inability to maintain a tone, the overuse of green screens - it's a giant mess with no redeeming qualities.

Oh and please read the quote.
Link removed


> "*In an action game, I can get that - why not? It's all about skills.* But in a story-driven experience it doesn't make any sense."



I see what he's saying perfectly. Getting a Game Over in something like Phantasmagoria 2, where you can just randomly die from combining two weird alien creatures, is indeed the failure of the game design. Those old FMV games all have that kinda dumb arbitrary death stuff.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2014)

Phantasmagoria is more than ridiculously bad, it's the equivalent of a cheap B movie of interactive games. That's why it's so fun.

And to condemn the possibility of dying in a story base game IS retarded. Not everyone has to follow Cage's idea of what's permissible in a video game. Most of the time, the random ways you could die was half the game's wackiness since some of them were really out of left field and depended on the weird shit you combined. But that doesn't really fit with Cage's vision of his oh so serious soap operas. If he was complaining about the randomness of the puzzles that story based games used to have where you sometimes had to shove pencils up mice's buttholes, I'd get that but he's saying that dying in a *video game* is a failure on the developer's part. And yes, that's retarded. 

What's weird is that you apparently haven't even played his games and you're already taking his words as gospel, why the hell would you do that?



> Did you make a game that made over a $100 million dollars? No, but David Cage did.



Well, I guess that settles it. Money makes right. Why did you make this thread again? You can't really listen to David Cage here.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 2, 2014)

When I made this thread I had no idea who David Cage was.

Also I'm not taking his words as gospel - I'm agreeing with one statement he made about game design. Personally, I don't agree with his "the video game industry will die" ideas. The saturation of the market with dumb shooters and sports games will not kill the industry. It may stagnate some but I'm of the opinion that there is a place for al kinds of games, just like there's a place for all kinds of movies. There's a place for Michael Bay, there's a place for Hideo Kojima, and it's because there are as many types of people as there are types of games and films.


----------



## Es (Jun 2, 2014)

> Did you make a game that made over a $100 million dollars? No, but David Cage did. I think the guy who made something that earned over twice its budget back might know a thing or two. I'd certainly listen to him over, say, people on the Internet.



Popularity =/= Quality Anti


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 2, 2014)

It's not about quality, it's about accomplishment. People say Cage has "no right" to lecture about how to make games, correct? Only, we're talking a business here. What makes you a success in business is making money. Cage makes money. He makes products that sell well. 

So when you are successful at what you do, why do you not have the right to give your thoughts on how others can be successful as well?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jun 2, 2014)

heavy rain was alright. 
beyond two souls was...  
they might as well have turned it into a movie instead


----------



## Alicia (Jun 4, 2014)

Get it as a rental

there's barely any gameplay present, its basically QTE and button prompts so don't expect anything near a RPG experience from it. 

The story is good. It won't blow your mind, but once you know the major plot twist, there's little replay value left, unless you want to see all of the different endings (there are 8 in total IIRC).


----------



## Alicia (Jun 4, 2014)

odango said:


> heavy rain was alright.
> beyond two souls was...
> they might as well have turned it into a movie instead



yeah I was put off by heavy rain so idgaf anymore about quantic dream

I could already tell that Beyond 2 souls would be a heavy rain 2 the moment they showed it on E3.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2014)

[youtube]hVcAxRePLZE[/youtube]

So, better late than never I guess. I said I would start this game months back, and I did indeed purchase it of ebay, but my ADD struck me pretty hard and by the time HR arrived here I was onto something else. But I'm back again and I'm finally giving it a shot.

I'm not sure what is a good stopping point...right now I'm just after Ethan reported Shaun missing. Shelby is interrogating some store owner but I think I wanna stop for the moment to post my thoughts thus far.

Was the part with trying to recall what time you took Shaun to the park or what color clothes he was wearing supposed to be impossible? I mean, smurf, I can't remember anyway but the dialogue choices flying around didn't help.... Also I'm not even sure if I could have known what time we went to the park.

If the fight scene with the asshole trying to rape Lauren is any indication, I'm gonna do very badly at those. I reloaded about three or four times. It looks like the prompts never change, at least on the easy setting, so I guess for future, more important fights I can just memorize what I gotta go. I got a Trophy for that too. Did I not have to help her? What kind of monster would have walked away when you know quite clearly what was gonna happen? Or maybe the trophy is for if I had smurfed it up so badly that I got KO'ed and she got raped anyway.

But I'm getting kinda ahead of myself. That was a very effective beginning. A bit cliche perhaps but the transition from the ideal prologue to seeing Ethan as he is now, with Shaun as he is now, was quite well done. It made me feel very sorry for that man.

The stuff with Jayden is way different but I like it. I didn't expect super tech gizmos in this kind of game. I guess plain old detective work is kinda dull though.  I stayed behind to look for as many clues as I could if that matters any.  I'm not sure how important my choices are in this game but that one asshole asked if I wanted to leave with him and I said no. Also Jayden is a coke head or something? I wasn't sure if I smurfed up that part... I just moved out of his "office" and then it moved to a scene of him getting his fix. Also holy trout it was a bit overboard with how weird he looked while he was freaking out. Shaking I get but the "WOAH!!!" drunk animation was a bit much.

Speaking of freaking out, no idea what's going on with Ethan. Guessing that's intentional.

Overall solid presentation and interesting premise so far. Also FANTASTIC music. My main complaint at present is....voice-acting. It's...not all bad but...it could be a lot better. Honestly right now it feels like a problem with direction more than actual acting.

Also how the hell old is Shaun? Riding mechanical horsies and see-saw?

Dammit...I'm trying to play Jayden good. I didn't yell at Blake even as he gave me every reason to. I wanted him to be professional and cool and calm.

But I shot the guy...I was purposefully avoiding the R1 thing the entire time, I wanted to talk him down because that asshole Blake was the one who pushed him over the edge. But I just saw....something...something was happening and my finger hit R1 before I knew what I was doing. 

And he was only reaching for a crucifix...goddammit....

I'm guessing you can avoid the car crash but I only messed up on the final part of that sequence and I didn't want to redo it. But man, Ethan sure is resilient. Madison was there to help but he's still trucking along with one or two broken ribs. I thought that was kinda hard to do.

 That was a pretty intense bit though, really dug it. it's why I didn't want to redo it. 

OKAY FUCK THE TUNNEL PART. I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING WRONG THE PIECE OF SHIT KEPT CHANGING PERSPECTIVE ON ME AND I CAN'T SEE AS IT FUCKING IS. GODDAMMIT. I DID NOT FAIL ONMY OWN FUCK YOU GAME.

Thank God it turns out you don't need to pass all the trials to get a good ending. Otherwise I'd be very, very mad. Well, I WAS VERY VERY MAD until I read that you can get a good ending without it.




Never thought I'd feel so bad about killing a dope dealer....


Holy Hannibal Lecter, what the fuck, now a crazy surgeon? I won the first fight but I thought I lost so I restarted. Mads goes limp and he's cackling away like a cartoon villain so I figured I done goofed. But she was playing possum, the clever girl. 

Overall, this game is making me nostalgic for the easy days of Leon and Krauser's QTE Knife Fight. 

Yet I love it all the same. It's just so....immersive and intense.

Dammit, Ethan just learned about Madison's true identity and occupation after they made sweet, sweet love. (although i fucked up taking off her bras... I swear, bras are the bane of my existence, both in reality and video games) I wasn't sure if they should do it but I ended up going with it because, fuck, Ethan needs a little something to motivate him. You can't go on with nothing but slim hopes. You need at leas ta little light in your life. I also had him forgive her because this lady has nearly died twice for him and is a fugitive from the law because she wants to help him.  She's obviously not just in it to get a story or to write a book.

 But then I went and screwed up her warning him. Couldn't find a damn phone. Ethan still escaped though, rather dramatically. I love teh camera angles in this game.

But no sooner than has Ethan gotten out of a bind than Shelby and Lauren are in a bind of their own. That old bastard. I was worried Shelby would leave her to drown but nope, he saved her. I really like Lauren. She's had my sympathies ever since I first met her. Then Shelby was back...with a vengeance. That whole sequence was awesome. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I spared the old bastard because I can already see who Shelby is and why he's doing what he's doing. Well, part of it anyway. Man, those kids, those accents...oi.




I think I'm closing in on the ending though. Jayden had a fight with the killer and got some gas station receipts which I think are vital to getting the good ending, or a good ending. Oh and speaking of the club chapters, Madison is one sexy lady. I'm not too broken up over the fact I screwed up and made her take off one more layer of clothing for Paco.




And that's Heavy Rain. Everyone made it to the warehouse and only one person died. you know the one.

Guess I'll just spoiler the rest.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I teared up a bit for the first time all game when the timer ran out and Ethan thought he was going to die. Then he didn't. It is this that makes me think none of what we saw from Shelby was an act. I truly believe he cared for Lauren and all the rest of it. Now some might say he's a psycho, and that's true, but I don't think he is an unfeeling psycho. It was his feelings that made him what he is. Quite frankly, I didn't come away hating Shelby like a lot of people. I guess it's because I knew he was the killer all along but overall I think it all makes a lot of sense and transforms him to by far the most interesting character in the game.




Now I do need to comment on something because I was reading TVTropes' Character Sheet for HR characters. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The one character who lives and doesn't get a happy ending is Jayden. The poor guy is losing his mind.... Now I thought it was on account of the drugs but the trope page says it's due to the ARI System. I don't recall the game ever saying the ARI System was such a massive danger to a person's brain or that's why Norman took the drugs in the first place.




But apart from feeling bad for the two of them, the ending was pretty nice. Ethan has another chance for a good, happy family with Madison and Shaun.

The game was very interesting. I'm sure if I felt like it I could think of some plotholes...god knows I've seen so much hatred for the game that there's possibly a whole bible dedicated to Why Heavy Rain Sucks. But the game was so unlike any other game I've ever played....  I recently played "myself" for the first time due to Dragon Age but here, while I wasn't playing myself exactly, I was still so engrossed in everything that happened that it might as well be me. I'm not Madison or Ethan but that doesn't mean I wasn't freaking out at certain scenes for those two. Everything is just so visceral in Heavy Rain that it really gets inside you in a way I've never really felt with other video games.

And of course the soundtrack is fantastic.  I hope not even HR's critics can disparage the great music.

On a less positive side of the game's audio...well, is the voice-acting better in Beyond Two Souls? Obviously Page and Dafoe are gonna be good but what about everyone else? I think Shelby and Madison had the best voices in HR and Jayden's VA has a queer charm to him. Ethan was okay, but it varied a lot from scene to scene. Everyone else was meh to awful.

Overall, great game, loved it. I might even play it again someday and just let everyone die or whatever.

I think my fave characters were Shelby and Madison. Also my ability to pause during the prompts to give myself time to see them probably saved the game for me. Otherwise I'd be screwed. I hope Beyond has that.

Oh and ooking over my progress reports, they never did address what was up with Ethan and his blackouts. At least I don't think they did.

EDIT:

I forgot to say, Madison visiting Ann Sheppard was also heartbreaking.  It's an all too realistic and grim situation -  a poor old woman wasting away in loneliness. And when you finally jog her memory she worries her only living son hates her.


----------

